# DUAL MINING ETH ZIL setup in hiveos help!



## KennyLee86 (Oct 12, 2021)

I am trying to start dual mining eth and zil. I have followed multiple videos on YouTube but haven't found one that has specifically answered my  questions to my current setup. I have AMD cards currently mining eth. Trying to mine eth from ethermine while also mining zil form ezil. I know you can use both on ezil. BUT I want to keep using ethermine pool. ANY help would be great as I have specific questions in the setup. If there's a good video out there that can explain it, I would appreciate it. Or least have someone that I can bounce questions off of. THANKS!


----------

